# Cuber2s Progression Thread



## Cuber2s (Dec 12, 2021)

I average sub 15/14.Lets see what I get to(daily posts.)


----------



## Cuber2s (Dec 12, 2021)

starting of with a 13.48 average 

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-12-12
avg of 5: 13.48

Time List:
1. (12.16) F L' D' U2 B2 L2 U F2 R2 D' B' R F' U' L2 B2 U R 
2. 13.56 U L' B2 L2 U2 L U R2 F' U2 B2 L2 U2 D B2 U F2 U 
3. (15.46) B' D2 F' L2 D2 U2 B' U2 B2 U2 L2 F2 R' U F' R2 U' R' D' 
4. 12.41 R' L D F' B2 U D' F L2 U' R2 U F2 D B2 D F2 R2 D2 F' 
5. 14.47 D' L2 D B2 D2 U' L2 B2 L2 U' B' D2 L2 D L' U2 L' U2 B R

I will make an alg.cubing.net recon on the 12.41


----------



## Cuber2s (Dec 12, 2021)

here is the recon of the 12.41 https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=R-_L_...-_F_R_F-_U2_F-_U-_F_R2_u_R-_U_R_U-_R__u-_R2_U


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 13, 2021)

Cuber2s said:


> here is the recon of the 12.41 https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=R-_L_...-_F_R_F-_U2_F-_U-_F_R2_u_R-_U_R_U-_R__u-_R2_U


Cool solution!


----------



## Cuber2s (Dec 13, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Cool solution!


thnx. The 12.16 was straight forward so I didn't recon it


----------



## Cuber2s (Dec 13, 2021)

12.49 average


1. 13.85 U' F' R B U' D' F' D' R' U L2 U R2 D' F2 D L2 D2 R2 D R2 
2. (11.18) D' F2 U2 F2 D' R2 D R2 F2 U L B2 R U B L D' L' R2 
3. (15.07) L D B2 F D2 U2 F' R2 D2 B2 U2 R U R2 D' R' U L 
4. 11.93 B' U' F2 R2 F' D2 R2 B D2 B' D2 L2 R2 B D L' R U' L' R' 
5. 11.68 B' D2 B2 U2 R2 U2 B L2 F L2 F2 U R2 B D2 F2 L B F R'

really nice average


----------



## Cuber2s (Dec 15, 2021)

12.21 average

1. (13.33) B' R2 B2 R2 D' B2 F2 L2 F2 D F2 D F L' U2 R2 B' L2 D L 
2. (11.05) F' U2 F D2 R2 B' U2 F' L2 F' U2 F' L' U B2 F' R B U' B F' 
3. 13.19 L' D R2 B' D L' U' B R' D R2 U R2 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 U L2 F2 
4. 11.90 B L F2 L2 U2 F2 L F2 D2 R' B2 R F2 B' R' B F U' L' R2 
5. 12.76 R' U2 F B D' B' U R D' F2 U2 F' U2 F' L2 F U2 F' L2 B

Pretty amazing


----------



## Cuber2s (Dec 16, 2021)

just a really consistent average

1. 12.44 B2 D F' R2 U2 B' R2 B2 R2 D2 U2 B' L2 U' F' D2 L B' D F2 R' 
2. 12.92 U2 L' D2 L2 R2 B' U2 B R2 D2 L2 U2 B F U R F' D L2 F U 
3. 12.60 
4. (13.83) F R B2 U2 F2 R2 U R2 D L2 D' L2 R' B' F' U L' F D' B' 
5. (11.23) U' L B2 U R F D R2 B L2 D' L2 D2 L2 U B2 R2 F2 L2


----------



## Cuber2s (Dec 16, 2021)

Cuber2s said:


> just a really consistent average
> 
> 1. 12.44 B2 D F' R2 U2 B' R2 B2 R2 D2 U2 B' L2 U' F' D2 L B' D F2 R'
> 2. 12.92 U2 L' D2 L2 R2 B' U2 B R2 D2 L2 U2 B F U R F' D L2 F U
> ...


oh yeah, its 12.65


----------



## OtterCuber (Dec 17, 2021)

Wow you are fast


----------



## Cuber2s (Dec 17, 2021)

OtterCuber said:


> Wow you are fast


No i'm not lol


----------



## Cuber2s (Dec 20, 2021)

lets go, finnaly pb average of 11.39 

1. 11.54 F2 R2 B' R2 D2 B' R2 F' L' D' L R B F U' B2 R' F' 
2. 11.50 D2 L2 B2 R F2 R2 D2 R' B2 L' U2 R B' L' F L' B' L' B2 D U' 
3. (13.86) F R L' U' B' D' R U2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F' D2 R2 U2 F' R' B' 
4. (11.07) B' F2 U2 F2 D R2 D2 U L2 R U' R' D' F R2 B2 U' 
5. 11.13 U2 R2 F2 R' B2 L' F2 L D2 L' U2 L F' L2 B L' U F' D' L2 F'


----------



## Cuber2s (Dec 22, 2021)

broke my pb average twice today to get an 11.34, and then an 11.27. Here is the 11.27

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-12-21
avg of 5: 11.27

Time List:
1. 11.31 U2 L' D L' D L F D F2 B2 L' F2 R' B2 U2 D2 F'
2. (10.38) F L2 B' R2 F D2 B L2 F' D2 F2 L' B F2 U' B D' F R B
3. (15.80) D2 L2 F U2 B' L2 F R2 B2 F' R U F' L' U B F' L' F2
4. 11.29 D2 L' D2 R U' F D F L' B' D2 B U2 L2 F' U2 B L2 D2 B2 U2
5. 11.20 R F' B2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U B2 D' U' R' U' L2 B' L2 D F'


----------



## Cuber2s (Dec 25, 2021)

new pb average! 11.21

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-12-24
avg of 5: 11.21

Time List:
1. (10.40) B' L2 R2 D2 B2 F D2 R2 D2 L2 F' U2 R' F' D2 F D F' L' B2 
2. 10.79 D R' D L' F' R2 D L2 F' U B2 R2 U' L2 U D L2 U' B2 D2 
3. (13.91) D2 F2 B' L' B2 U L' B L' U2 R F2 D2 F2 R U2 R' F2 U' 
4. 10.87 L' B U R D2 B' L2 U2 B U2 R2 U' B2 U2 F2 D B2 L2 F2 D 
5. 11.97 R2 F2 L2 D2 B L2 B' L2 B2 U2 F' R D F' L' B D B2 R' B F'


----------



## Cuber2s (Dec 25, 2021)

Cuber2s said:


> new pb average! 11.21
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-12-24
> avg of 5: 11.21
> ...


also got an 8.73 pb which can be viewed at https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=U_B2_..._R-_R-_U_R-_U-_y_R-_F-_R2_U-_R-__U_R-_F_R_F_U


----------



## Cuber2s (Jan 1, 2022)

let's go, got a 10.74 pb average


----------



## Cuber2s (Jan 1, 2022)

also 7.38 pb single which can be seen at








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net


----------



## bulkocuber (Jan 1, 2022)

Cuber2s said:


> also 7.38 pb single which can be seen at
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A very long time to do zero moves
(There's no reconstruction)

Edit: ok now I see it.


----------



## Cuber2s (Jan 1, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> A very long time to do zero moves
> (There's no reconstruction)


It was a glitch


----------



## Cuber2s (Feb 9, 2022)

late but I'm thinking about recounstructing my 12.35 official average and 11.86 official average. Anyone want me to?


----------

